# Topcoat for Sherwin Williams BAC stain



## dtsmith (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm building a set of maple replacement rails for a 40 year old bed and have a question about which topcoat to use. I'm going to use a color matched Sherwin Williams BAC wipe on stain on the new rails to get the color right. It appears that SW suggests a spray on lacquer for this product, the problem is that I don't have a sprayer or a place to spray. So my question is: is there a wipe on/brush on product that would be appropriate as a top coat for this stain, is low gloss and is relatively durable (this is for a 6 year old that uses the rail as a step to get into bed)? Thanks.

Dan


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have brushed water based Policriics and used wipe on poly on Sherwin Williams wiping stain.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dan, you can use any topcoat of your choice. This is an oil base stain and it really doesn't matter if you put a varnish (oil or water base), tung oil, shellac or other topcoat over it. Given the "abuse" that it is likely to get from a 6 year old I would go with polyurethane. It is durable and you can get it in a variety of sheens. I put down stair treads over 10 years ago with a polyurethane topcoat that still look as good today as they did when I installed them despite getting heavy traffic all day long.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A big point is to make sure your wiping stain is completely dry ,but that doesnt take long.


----------

